# Moving from UK to Fort St John



## Alexandra (Jan 30, 2009)

my family is possibly moving to Fort St John but we don't know anything about it other than what can be found on the internet.
can anyone tell us about it?
our preferred place was Vancouver but we don't have a choice in the city so we could not look into it beforehand.
any information will be welcome.

thank you
alex


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> my family is possibly moving to Fort St John but we don't know anything about it other than what can be found on the internet.
> can anyone tell us about it?
> our preferred place was Vancouver but we don't have a choice in the city so we could not look into it beforehand.
> any information will be welcome.
> ...


Well as you will know from your Internet research you are going to locate in a very remote (read wilderness) area of Canada, some 16 hour drive from Vancouver. If you love the outdoors in the winter and summer you'll love Fort St. John. Winters will be verrrrrry cold and long. The town has all the amenities required for everyday living but certainly will look like nothing you have seen before. It is as far removed from Vancouver physically, aesthetically and culturally as you can get. You will either love it or hate it with a passion.


----------

